# Old toys



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

I went to see about some new toys. This one still works.


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Another shot*

This guy collects everything.I was told everything runs.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mcloud _
> *I went to see about some new toys. This one still works. *


That reminds me of a book I had when I was a kid: "Mike Mulligan & his Steam Shovel".

Cool!


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Mike Mulligan*

I believe Virgiana Lee Burton wrote that one.I love that book and she also wrote others along that same line .The drawings captivated me when I was a kid.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man some people have all the goodies Wish they had somebody close by me that i could go see all that old iron. Thanks for the pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

This guy restores tractors for fun and income.Hes not very old and you can just see the excitement in his eyes when he talks old eguipt.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Man. Look at that row of old trucks in the background.


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

Thats actually how I met him. I sold him an old duece and a half.I think if you look close enough you will see one of those tractors that have the air compressor built right in.I think I read that bear was looking at one.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats a cool old back hoe on that old, I think JD. 


Hard to see whats there with the snow, but looks like he has some AWSOME toys!!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It's kind of a shame that it is all sitting out in the weather, but I suppose it would take a very large building to house all of the stuff he has. Quite a collection! Thanks for posting the pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Great collection of old toys...Looks like he is a winner......


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

mcloud,

those are some fantastic pictures...great job..thanks for sharing..that old dragline and the horsedrawn road grader are neat:thumbsup:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

WoW , would I like to have those in my back yard !!!
Thanks for the pics. Mcloud,


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*A Collectors Dream*

What is the old Farmall with the steel wheels, and the narrow front end? Is it an F14, or F20? Two big for an F12.

You didn't happen to tell him to drop by the site now and then did you?


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

Im not sure of the tractor model the snow is way to deep to get to far off track. Ill take some more pics this spring.The man who owns these things can crawl inside one of these things and do anything he wants but I don't think he cares in the least bit about a computer.The shame of this is hes got to fight his neighbor about these. she thinks he has a junkyard and is always calling the code enforcement officer.You have to drive on some really poorly maintained road to get to this place and one city bag who comes in for the weekend has to make his hobby into a pain.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Mcloud , 
Maybe someone thats qualified should make and start a potition to help this man save his collection and that part of history !!
I don`t like to see a place Trashed , but to force a man to get ride of antiques is not right.


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Pettition*

I dont think he has to worry for now.The woman doing all the squawking has a lot of other brainchilds to deal with She thinks all the power lines should be buried to enhance her view driving out from the city.The place he keeps his toys is pretty far out of the way. A person really has to look to find this place but its really neat to happen upon it out of the blue.I think if he did have problems he could store them in my barns as long as he wanted.No charge of course


----------

